# (。･∀･)ﾉ Can I try and draw your mayor?



## staticistic1114 (Mar 5, 2014)

well.. I can't say I'm all that good but, I really want to try and draw someone's mayor
I'll do this for fun really, I'm just gonna post sketches~

if you want me to draw your mayor please provide 2 screenshots, one in the front and one on the side

here's a drawing I made last year:







well.. haha, I cant say its all that good really~~ (＃⌒∇⌒＃)ゞ

thank you!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 5, 2014)

Awww your art is adorable <3 are you able to draw may mayor? c:  [x][x][x][x] (x)


----------



## jadebug (Mar 5, 2014)

omg, yes that would be so cool 
I'll post some reference pics of my mayor in the afternoon on this thread. (I have to go to school right now blah)


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 5, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Awww your art is adorable <3 are you able to draw may mayor? c:  [x][x][x][x] (x)



thank you sooo much!! T//v//T <3
I will start drawing right away!

- - - Post Merge - - -



jadebug said:


> omg, yes that would be so cool
> I'll post some reference pics of my mayor in the afternoon on this thread. (I have to go to school right now blah)



I'm just glad you looked through this<3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 5, 2014)

I took it using the laptop's cam, so it doesn't look all that good in photo quality >//< (not that my drawing is good anyways)


----------



## pengutango (Mar 5, 2014)

Could you perhaps try drawing my mayor? If so, that'd be great! Ref sheet below: (FINALLY got around to making one... XD)


----------



## sej (Mar 5, 2014)

Please may you do my mayor?


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 5, 2014)

OH MY! You have the cutest art<3 May i request?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 5, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I took it using the laptop's cam, so it doesn't look all that good in photo quality >//< (not that my drawing is good anyways)
> 
> View attachment 30681


Ahh its so adorable thank you so much! ;v; your art is soo good, don't say it's bad! It is amazing : D


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 5, 2014)

If requests are still open I'd love to see you draw my mayor  These are really good. My refs might end up too big so they will be in a spoiler. (Especially because I'm not sure if you still are doing them n.n)



Spoiler


----------



## Lauren (Mar 5, 2014)

You can draw my mayor! I'll get you a picture when I finish! Your art is fabulous! You're very talented.


----------



## Mollypop (Mar 5, 2014)

You can draw my mayor if you like! ^w^

http://imgur.com/a/B4rxs

You already have lots of requests though, so skip me if you want, I don't mind!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 5, 2014)

owaah<3<3 you people really like my art?? ;/////; omg I love you guys!! I don't mind getting so many requests, it makes me feel so happy!!

I have to take an exam now, I will be back in a few hours, when I'm back I'll start drawing right away!!

again, you compliments are most appreciated T//v//T<3<3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Momonoki said:


> OH MY! You have the cutest art<3 May i request?



and do not ask for permission, dear
everyone's welcome! just post a ref.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 6, 2014)

I know this is unfair, but I made Tessa's first, I just really had this pose in mind that I HAD to do, I'll go back to doing it in order.. sorry again x.x


----------



## sej (Mar 6, 2014)

It's fine! I can wait!


----------



## ForgottenT (Mar 6, 2014)

Please draw my mayor ^^


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 6, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I know this is unfair, but I made Tessa's first, I just really had this pose in mind that I HAD to do, I'll go back to doing it in order.. sorry again x.x
> 
> View attachment 31045



Ahh! Look at her! She looks so cool haha thanks!


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 6, 2014)

Your art is excellent :3 Great job! ♥


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 6, 2014)

owh god, you people are just flattering me >//////<

here's Adrianna


- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> It's fine! I can wait!



umm.. your ref is not so clear, can I get a few more screenshots? thanks~!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ForgottenT said:


> Please draw my mayor ^^



can I get a few refs, please? :3


----------



## sej (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok! I will try and get more refs!


----------



## ForgottenT (Mar 6, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> can I get a few refs, please? :3



Sure


----------



## sej (Mar 6, 2014)

Does this help?


----------



## NaraFlower (Mar 6, 2014)

If your not full, I would like a drawing of my mayor. Your art is cute! <3 Ref: clickyhere


----------



## pengutango (Mar 6, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> owh god, you people are just flattering me >//////<
> 
> here's Adrianna
> View attachment 31058



Cute!!! :3 Thanks~~ <3 I wish the pic was clearer, but you're making due with what you got to take a pic of it.


----------



## teanigami (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow, your art is beautiful! Would you mind drawing mine?
Here are some references: 
Reference



I change my clothes a lot, but I always have the same dark blue hair. Can you draw me with a blue flannel shirt and the blue pom-pom hat?


----------



## killJoy- (Mar 6, 2014)

Ah, I would love one of my mayor!! Imgur ref is in my Sig, thanks in advance =) Your art is great!!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 8, 2014)

owh wow!! I will get started right away!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> Cute!!! :3 Thanks~~ <3 I wish the pic was clearer, but you're making due with what you got to take a pic of it.



I umm.. I'm actually to lazy to scan xD
if you want to keep it I'll scan it for ya!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ForgottenT said:


> Sure



cuuuteee ;////////;<3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> Does this help? View attachment 31060



yes!


----------



## sej (Mar 8, 2014)

Did my ref I did at the top help?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sej said:


> Did my ref I did at the top help?



yes yes!!


----------



## sej (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh cool!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 8, 2014)

ahaha I am drawing 4 at the same time xD
this is so much fuunn~~~!

I'm working on yours Sej 

- - - Post Merge - - -



there you go! Sorry to keep you waiting


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 8, 2014)

Mollypop! x3


----------



## sej (Mar 8, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> ahaha I am drawing 4 at the same time xD
> this is so much fuunn~~~!
> 
> I'm working on yours Sej
> ...



Oh wow thanks!


----------



## harime (Mar 8, 2014)

hurrrrrr these are adorable <3 I'd like one of my mayor but ill send in my ref in PM though cuz reasons d:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 8, 2014)

Mark looks so adorable, so I tried to make him a bit more of chibi, and I added the bunny as a plush~~
I think I tilted the notebook as I took the photo lol


----------



## Mollypop (Mar 8, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> Mollypop! x3
> 
> View attachment 31484



Ahh this is so pretty! I love it, thank you! ^w^


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 8, 2014)

Ah, May I join in the fun? If you're not too backed up X3 I have a male mayor so maybe I'll throw him in with all these lovely ladies~ XD


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 8, 2014)

FlitterTatted said:


> Ah, May I join in the fun? If you're not too backed up X3 I have a male mayor so maybe I'll throw him in with all these lovely ladies~ XD



even though I'm better with females, I tend to fall in love with the males I draw xD
even though my drawing aren't all that..


----------



## pengutango (Mar 8, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I umm.. I'm actually to lazy to scan xD
> if you want to keep it I'll scan it for ya!



That would be awesome if you could! Thanks!!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 8, 2014)

pengutango said:


> That would be awesome if you could! Thanks!!



lemme get the scanner going then c:


----------



## harime (Mar 8, 2014)

ref here

for whenever you have time d:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm done for today, I'll continue tomorrow~~
so now, here's yur scan:


----------



## ForgottenT (Mar 8, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> Mark looks so adorable, so I tried to make him a bit more of chibi, and I added the bunny as a plush~~
> I think I tilted the notebook as I took the photo lol
> 
> View attachment 31492



Woah! it's amazing, thank you! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



staticistic1114 said:


> lemme get the scanner going then c:



Can you scan mine too? ^^


----------



## Amy Rose (Mar 8, 2014)

uwaaaa they're too cute! Are these good enough for a reference? I can take some more if you'd like too ~


I'm kinda a femboy if you couldn't tell x3, so feel free to draw me like a (french) girl 
And of course, I don't mind waiting, feel free to take your time.


----------



## NaraFlower (Mar 8, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## teanigami (Mar 8, 2014)

These are so cute cx looking forward to mine


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 9, 2014)

ForgottenT said:


> Woah! it's amazing, thank you! ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yes yes, sure!!
I will after my dad wakes up, the scanner is in my dad's room and its a bit noisy~~
sorry for the delay x)

- - - Post Merge - - -

you guys are gonna make me cry, so much flattery ;////; <3<3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 9, 2014)

alright so, first Michelle

and Olivia~~

I really hope you guys don't mind the pose and all that, I just draw the mayor how I imagine him/her xc

aand a scan for Markyy♥


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 9, 2014)

omg your art is so awesome! If you have time could you try to draw my mayor?


Spoiler: ref


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 9, 2014)

of course!
I love how I stared this thread at the beginning of my final exams, that's why I post 2-3 drawings a day
but really, I try my best to do it, and you guys just support me so much♥♥♥♥ ;////;
*looks up to the sky, starts to rain* LOVE YOU ALL~~


----------



## ForgottenT (Mar 9, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> alright so, first Michelle
> View attachment 31854
> and Olivia~~
> View attachment 31855
> ...



Thank youu! ^^


----------



## teanigami (Mar 9, 2014)

Ahh it's adorable, thank you so much!


----------



## NaraFlower (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you! So cute!

If you ever have time, could I get mine scanned?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 9, 2014)

NaraFlower said:


> Thank you! So cute!
> 
> If you ever have time, could I get mine scanned?



most certainly! I have to go to school now, when I get back I will♥


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 9, 2014)

omg these are so cute!!

please do mine xD



- - - Post Merge - - -

if thats too blurry look in the spoiler tag in my siggy for more pics


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 10, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> omg these are so cute!!
> 
> please do mine xD
> 
> ...



man gimme the set!! xDD
alright, I'll start drawing, and I'll get the scanner going, too~


----------



## sej (Mar 10, 2014)

Please can you scan mine as well? <3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 10, 2014)

Amy Rose said:


> uwaaaa they're too cute! Are these good enough for a reference? I can take some more if you'd like too ~
> View attachment 31625
> View attachment 31626
> I'm kinda a femboy if you couldn't tell x3, so feel free to draw me like a (french) girl
> And of course, I don't mind waiting, feel free to take your time.



WHOA!! O: I just noticed that!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> Please can you scan mine as well? <3



sure hun!


----------



## sej (Mar 10, 2014)

yay ty!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 10, 2014)

you know I'm starting to think maybe I should ink them!
I'll even get more colors of copic pens after my exams are over!!
this is going to be so much fun!! x))


----------



## sej (Mar 10, 2014)

could u maybe ink mine before u scan it please, thanks!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sej said:


> could u maybe ink mine before u scan it please, thanks!



haha sure thing!


----------



## Yundai (Mar 10, 2014)

actually disregard my post here XD ill get better pics tmr but i just wanna say love your art !


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 10, 2014)

okay so here's Michelle's scan~

and as for the inking, I have to study right now, I will do it afterward
very sorry for the delay but I am most certainly trying my best x.x



Yundai said:


> actually disregard my post here XD ill get better pics tmr but i just wanna say love your art !


they are actually good!


----------



## Yundai (Mar 10, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> okay so here's Michelle's scan~
> View attachment 32050
> and as for the inking, I have to study right now, I will do it afterward
> very sorry for the delay but I am most certainly trying my best x.x
> ...



lol i acutally just wanted to change my hair into a ponytail XD if its alright can you draw it with a ponytail :3?


----------



## killJoy- (Mar 10, 2014)

Michelle's is so nice!! Cant wait for mine


----------



## CookieInSpace (Mar 10, 2014)

Can you make mine? I love your art!



Spoiler: mayor


----------



## NaraFlower (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you! I love it!  <3


----------



## Cudon (Mar 10, 2014)

I'd love to see ya draw my mayor c: 

(x),(x),(x)


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 11, 2014)

Yundai said:


> lol i acutally just wanted to change my hair into a ponytail XD if its alright can you draw it with a ponytail :3?


sure, why not? c:



killJoy- said:


> Michelle's is so nice!! Cant wait for mine


wait no more! there you go~~

I wanted to show the Japanese feel to your drawing Cx

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm very sorry I'm being slow, tomorrow's my last exam and hopefully I'll finish up all the request
I'll try to draw some today, please forgive me for the delay I'm trying my best x.x


----------



## killJoy- (Mar 11, 2014)

Ahhh! It's perfect ♥︎♥︎♥︎ Thank you!! Do you think I can get mine* scanned too? =)


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 11, 2014)

killJoy- said:


> Ahhh! It's perfect ♥︎♥︎♥︎ Thank you!! Do you think I can get mine* scanned too? =)



yes sure~~
I'm expecting my dad so I can't right now
by the sunset I'll have it scanned
in the mean time I'll try to draw and study at the same time xD


----------



## killJoy- (Mar 11, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> yes sure~~
> I'm expecting my dad so I can't right now
> by the sunset I'll have it scanned
> in the mean time I'll try to draw and study at the same time xD



Great, thank you!! Take your time =) In the meantime*, I'll be stalking this thread for more of your art ♥︎_♥︎


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 11, 2014)

killJoy- said:


> Great, thank you!! Take your time =) In the meantime*, I'll be stalking this thread for more of your art ♥︎_♥︎



omg you guys ;////; ♥
I'm suppose to be studying, just came to check on the thread x)


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 13, 2014)

ALRIGHT!! so~~
first off, thank you for the 1K+ views♥♥♥
such supporting people, I swear ;/////;

second, EXAMS ARE OVER!!! *rain confetti* meaning I'll have more time to draw~~

now, the scans:



I didn't have time to draw that day but I will be drawing~~

- - - Post Merge - - -

why are they rotated?? o:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 14, 2014)

I drew these before going to bed, because I realized how much I'm lazing off (bad me >:U)
there you go~~:

Chrono♥:


aaaand Chika♥:


I tend to draw the boys in a little chibi-ish style, I have noticed.. lol
but yeah~~ will be posting more soon


----------



## sej (Mar 14, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> ALRIGHT!! so~~
> first off, thank you for the 1K+ views♥♥♥
> such supporting people, I swear ;/////;
> 
> ...



Thanks! I can turn them round <3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 14, 2014)

Sej said:


> Thanks! I can turn them round <3



lol no problem, hun♥


----------



## sej (Mar 14, 2014)

Done! Look at art spoiler


----------



## harime (Mar 14, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I drew these before going to bed, because I realized how much I'm lazing off (bad me >:U)
> there you go~~:
> 
> Chrono♥:
> ...



Aww this is adorable ; n ; you're a great artist!!


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 14, 2014)

Oooo please can you draw my mayor? Picture is in my avatar<<< let me know if it's too small to draw from though


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 15, 2014)

Ren~





Sej said:


> Done! Look at art spoiler



so sweet of you♥



Yui Z said:


> Oooo please can you draw my mayor? Picture is in my avatar<<< let me know if it's too small to draw from though



no its fine x)


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 15, 2014)

is there enough room for me to request?


----------



## pengutango (Mar 15, 2014)

Would it be too much if you drew my mayor again? XD I have another ref sheet. I'm currently working on coloring the first one you drew me. I got the rough lineart more or less done, so hope the end result is at least remotely decent. :3


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 15, 2014)

OMG its so cute! <333 thank you so much!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 15, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> is there enough room for me to request?



of course!!



pengutango said:


> Would it be too much if you drew my mayor again? XD I have another ref sheet. I'm currently working on coloring the first one you drew me. I got the rough lineart more or less done, so hope the end result is at least remotely decent. :3



nono that's fine! but I'm gonna have to queue you up, though x)


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 15, 2014)

Omg~ Your drawings are amazing!!!
Is it ok if I can request my mayor?


Spoiler: Hanami <3



View attachment 32987


Sorry if the photo is bad, I hade to use my phone >~<


----------



## CookieInSpace (Mar 16, 2014)

CookieInSpace said:


> Can you make mine? I love your art!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bumping this in case you didn't see it. ^~^


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 16, 2014)

CookieInSpace said:


> Bumping this in case you didn't see it. ^~^



I do it in order of posting, I do review the thread over and over just so I wouldn't miss anyone, so don't worry♥

**maybe it bothers you that I have a lot of requests?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 17, 2014)

ok so first, I drew Brian as one of my French girls:


and Konan over here, too♥


got a little to go! >:3
proud of my progress lol


----------



## pengutango (Mar 17, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> nono that's fine! but I'm gonna have to queue you up, though x)



That's fine.  My bad for the belated reply. XD Whenever you get to it, here's my 2nd ref. Also, like the last one, could you scan it as well? Thanks again!


----------



## CookieInSpace (Mar 17, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I do it in order of posting, I do review the thread over and over just so I wouldn't miss anyone, so don't worry♥
> 
> **maybe it bothers you that I have a lot of requests?



Oh no no no. I just didn't know you saw it :3 please take your time!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 17, 2014)

CookieInSpace said:


> Oh no no no. I just didn't know you saw it :3 please take your time!



owh, btw you're second on the queue c:


----------



## Amy Rose (Mar 17, 2014)

ohhhh my gosh I looooove it! Thank youu  I will display it proudly in my siggy ~
Oh, and could I possibly get it scanned? Feel free to take your time :3


----------



## Mao (Mar 17, 2014)

Your art's so cute!  http://imgur.com/a/uFFIk hope this is ok!


----------



## Drchemi (Mar 17, 2014)

If you are still able how about my mayor?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 17, 2014)

Drchemi said:


> If you are still able how about my mayor?



just post a ref, no need to ask x)


----------



## Drchemi (Mar 18, 2014)

Sorry! This is the best one I can get 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, if you cycle out 16 villagers I have static. You've been working so hard I'd want something more than just compliments to come out of it for you.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 18, 2014)

Drchemi said:


> Also, if you cycle out 16 villagers I have static. You've been working so hard I'd want something more than just compliments to come out of it for you.



S-STATIC??♥♥♥ OMGGGG!!!!!!! TTOTT
I love you!! goshhh, man what luck my router is really screwed up and wont connect to my DS, that was so sweet of you but I happen to have issues with my wifi ;-;

I think the fact that you appreciate my hard work is actually enough for me, thanx for acknowledging so♥♥♥


----------



## Drchemi (Mar 18, 2014)

No problem, your art is so wonderful and you just keep taking requests! It's very nice! I would be so swamped with art I wouldn't do anything. You know I can hold him for as long as you need? If you can get it fixed I can just hold him till then. He's not in boxes or anything. o.o If you change your mind.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 18, 2014)

Drchemi said:


> No problem, your art is so wonderful and you just keep taking requests! It's very nice! I would be so swamped with art I wouldn't do anything. You know I can hold him for as long as you need? If you can get it fixed I can just hold him till then. He's not in boxes or anything. o.o If you change your mind.



I just want people to enjoy what I do really♥
I didn't reply to all the thank yous and compliments basically because they're so much and I'd spam the thread with my replies xD but believe me even an "okay" is too much♥ I read every bit of this thread and it just fuels me up to keep getting better

before this thread, I swear, I was actually thinking of quitting drawing, but all the support and likes, I mean no one hated me! that's an accomplishment for me, and its BIG!! I really cant stop thanking each of the every person who viewed this, just by looking I really thank them♥

wow what a speech xD sorry...


----------



## Drchemi (Mar 18, 2014)

You can tell everyone enjoys what you do, but instead of just sayings thank you I want you to know how nice I think it is. If you ever do change your mind he is all yours!!!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 18, 2014)

Drchemi said:


> You can tell everyone enjoys what you do, but instead of just sayings thank you I want you to know how nice I think it is. If you ever do change your mind he is all yours!!!



when my router is working again, I will add you first thing♥
I love Static so muuucccchhhhhhh


----------



## Drchemi (Mar 18, 2014)

It makes me happy to give a dreamy to someone who really wants it! Just make sure youre cycling villagers. I would hate to see him say no to living with you.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 19, 2014)

Drchemi said:


> It makes me happy to give a dreamy to someone who really wants it! Just make sure youre cycling villagers. I would hate to see him say no to living with you.



hopefully he won't x)


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 19, 2014)

I want one ^.^

Can you have her jumping in the air ( feet up high to sides ) and making a peace sign with her hand? Thanks!~




- - - Post Merge - - -

is this a good time to order?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 19, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> I want one ^.^
> 
> Can you have her jumping in the air ( feet up high to sides ) and making a peace sign with her hand? Thanks!~
> 
> ...



all the time is a good time! ♥


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 19, 2014)

okay so idk how you do this ive gots a couple questions:

How long do they take?

and yup, thats it xD


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 19, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> okay so idk how you do this ive gots a couple questions:
> 
> How long do they take?
> 
> and yup, thats it xD




well I only draw when I feel like it, as I do not want to force myself and draw horribly, you can notice that some drawing are different from the other because sometime I do force myself

but yeah not more than a few minutes xD


----------



## Mao (Mar 19, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> well I only draw when I feel like it, as I do not want to force myself and draw horribly, you can notice that some drawing are different from the other because sometime I do force myself
> 
> *but yeah not more than a few minutes xD*




holy crap I wish I could draw so quickly and the art looks amazing at the same time o_o


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 19, 2014)

mkay thanks!! Pm me when my orders done,or Vm me!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2014)

Here we have Yundai


and finally, Precious!! ♥


- - - Post Merge - - -



Hazelx said:


> holy crap I wish I could draw so quickly and the art looks amazing at the same time o_o



owh dear you cant be serious ;///;
I basically just plan it all in my head before drawing


----------



## CookieInSpace (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks it's so cute!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 22, 2014)

I hope everyone gets to see their drawing
you know, cuz sometime I forget that I requested from someone xD


----------



## Ami-chan (Mar 22, 2014)

do you still take requests? >u<
i'd love one of my mayor if you do!!
i dont have a ref yet though,
so I can get a picture of my mayor soon~ ^^


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ami-chan said:


> do you still take requests? >u<
> i'd love one of my mayor if you do!!
> i dont have a ref yet though,
> so I can get a picture of my mayor soon~ ^^



you do not have to ask, just post a ref as soon as you can♥


----------



## Ami-chan (Mar 22, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> you do not have to ask, just post a ref as soon as you can♥



ah!! okie! ^^
i'll go get one :'>


----------



## Cudon (Mar 22, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> you do not have to ask, just post a ref as soon as you can♥



I'm wondering when my request will be coming up? x3


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 22, 2014)

SO cute!! Cant wait for mine T.T


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 22, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I'm wondering when my request will be coming up? x3



your turn is up actually!
I'm just working out the gas mask part..


----------



## Yundai (Mar 22, 2014)

Omg i love it ty so much <3!


----------



## Bunnii (Mar 22, 2014)

Your art is cute! If there are still open slots, here's my mayor <3


http://sta.sh/2t771xj2m3a


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Mar 23, 2014)

can you draw my mayor please? cx I love your art


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2014)

ok so to be completely honest with myself, I actually used a ref for the gas mask only
so I really couldn't figure out yur mayor's name, so here's Dinomate's mayor

I don't think I have ever worked this hard compared to the rest lol..

- - - Post Merge - - -

owh god, who asked me for a scan again? I completely forgot!!
I'll revise the thread and will scan as soon as I can!


----------



## Cudon (Mar 23, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> ok so to be completely honest with myself, I actually used a ref for the gas mask only
> so I really couldn't figure out yur mayor's name, so here's Dinomate's mayor
> I don't think I have ever worked this hard compared to the rest lol..


Oh it looks awesome thank you c: And sorry for the trouble x3 Igi is the mayor name btw but is fine is fine idm


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 23, 2014)

hHaha, i asked you for a request back at page one and i have completly forgot to post my ref, so i don't think i'll come around to do it soon xD


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2014)

Momonoki said:


> hHaha, i asked you for a request back at page one and i have completly forgot to post my ref, so i don't think i'll come around to do it soon xD



just post a ref dear 
considering you have reserved your place before, once you post a ref you're next♥


----------



## Amy Rose (Mar 23, 2014)

I was hoping I could have mine scanned? If you don't have time though that's okay ~


----------



## JessiMuse (Mar 23, 2014)

Your art is amazing.  I wish I was that good at drawing.

If it's ok, may you draw my mayor? Only if you want to, though. Here are a few reference pictures.


Spoiler











If it helps to know, on deciding *how* to draw her, she's also a detective.



I would prefer the picture scanned, but if you can't get it scanned, that's ok.

Also, when you do, (assuming that you decide to do so), is it ok if I color it, and use it as a profile picture?


----------



## gooieooie (Mar 23, 2014)

Can you try mine?

I'd like mine scanned too, if possible.


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 23, 2014)

I want mine scanned too! 
Cant wait, when will you start on it?


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Mar 23, 2014)

If you can scan mine, that'd be awesome cx


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2014)

JessiMuse said:


> Your art is amazing.  I wish I was that good at drawing.
> 
> If it's ok, may you draw my mayor? Only if you want to, though. Here are a few reference pictures.
> 
> ...



certainly! no problem at all!! I'd actually love to see it up there♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



Konan224 said:


> I want mine scanned too!
> Cant wait, when will you start on it?



as soon as I can dear♥
Zoey's up now~

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm thinking maybe I should just scan them all and post them at once xD


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 24, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> just post a ref dear
> considering you have reserved your place before, once you post a ref you're next♥



Then i'll wait a while until some more people have got their art! I technically didn't reserve so i'll let some time go, but i'll be ready!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 25, 2014)

ok so here are ALL the scans (for whoever I haven't already scanned) sorry big post!













and here we have Yui


- - - Post Merge - - -



Momonoki said:


> Then i'll wait a while until some more people have got their art! I technically didn't reserve so i'll let some time go, but i'll be ready!



as you wish, dear♥


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 26, 2014)

did y'all get yur scans? o:


----------



## CookieInSpace (Mar 26, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> did y'all get yur scans? o:



Yes, thanks ^~^


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 26, 2014)

ommmggg I LOVE IT TYSMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 26, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> ommmggg I LOVE IT TYSMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!



haha that's the old one, you made a new request right?


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 26, 2014)

um, idk o.o


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 26, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> um, idk o.o



revise the thread c:


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 26, 2014)

ughhhh, gonna take forevs xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh that is the old one

- - - Post Merge - - -

for my pic, can you have her crying? xD like tears running down her face


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 26, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> ughhhh, gonna take forevs xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





Konan224 said:


> omg these are so cute!!
> 
> please do mine xD
> 
> ...



owh I thought you wanted her jumping in the air with a peace sign?


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 26, 2014)

no plz xD


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 26, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> no plz xD



sure, as you want c:


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 26, 2014)

Mkay ty!!


----------



## Ami-chan (Mar 26, 2014)

finally got my ref ready ^^


Spoiler









could she be looking shy, and perhaps trying to hide her face into a teddy bear? owo


if you can ever do it, that would be great! ^u^


----------



## JessiMuse (Mar 26, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> certainly! no problem at all!! I'd actually love to see it up there♥



Thank you very much!  I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 27, 2014)

more drawings!
Hanami

aand Adrianna~~ (she's such a beauty♥)


- - - Post Merge - - -



Ami-chan said:


> finally got my ref ready ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



owaahh♥ she'd look so *adorable* I know it! ;/////;


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 27, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> more drawings!
> Hanami
> View attachment 35447



*Cries tears of happines* OMFG I LOVE THIS!!!! THANK~YOU SO MUCH *hugs you to death*


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 27, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> *Cries tears of happines* OMFG I LOVE THIS!!!! THANK~YOU SO MUCH *hugs you to death*



ahh yur gonna make me cry now♥ *huggie huggie*


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 27, 2014)

*Brings a box of tissues* We can cry together, but really thank~you so much I love it <3


----------



## KaptenK (Mar 27, 2014)

All of these are so adorable  You are really kind to do this!

Would you like to draw my mayor? I'd appreciate it a lot 



Spoiler:  My mayor








Thanks a lot <3


----------



## Ami-chan (Mar 27, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> more drawings!
> Hanami
> View attachment 35447
> aand Adrianna~~ (she's such a beauty♥)
> ...



hehe :'> ♥︎


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 28, 2014)

KaptenK said:


> All of these are so adorable  You are really kind to do this!
> 
> Would you like to draw my mayor? I'd appreciate it a lot
> 
> ...



you are really kind to have dropped a request really♥
umm.. its a bit dark, sorry to bother you for another ref ^^;


----------



## KaptenK (Mar 28, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> you are really kind to have dropped a request really♥
> umm.. its a bit dark, sorry to bother you for another ref ^^;



Sure thing 



Spoiler:  My mayor


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 28, 2014)

KaptenK said:


> Sure thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



such a cute mayor♥♥


----------



## KaptenK (Mar 28, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> such a cute mayor♥♥



Thanks much


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 28, 2014)

omg I just realized I passed 2K!!!!!
THANKS SO EVERYONE WHO VIEWED THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!♥♥♥
*blows kisses to the crowd* (lol)


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Mar 28, 2014)

Oooh, these are sooo cute! Can I make a request? c: 




​


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 29, 2014)

SPECIAL POST

for the first time ever, I completed half a dozen in one night!! (I had things to do actually.. so I had to get them done, there is no way I am closing this!! >:3)

owh and if you noticed, I stopped taking photos and directly went to scanning♥
so yeah there you go! (I skipped Sarah because she made a special request)









- - - Post Merge - - -

the last drawing belongs to gooieooie

3 more requests to go!!


----------



## gooieooie (Mar 29, 2014)

Woah, cool! Thanks! That's awesome.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 29, 2014)

WOOHOO DONE ALL OF THEM!!


- - - Post Merge - - -

still taking requests though


----------



## KaptenK (Mar 29, 2014)

OHMIGOSH IT'S ADORABLE <3 Thank you so much  I just changed my avatar but I might change it again now, huhuh x3 (with your permission, of course)


----------



## JessiMuse (Mar 29, 2014)

I like it  but... Something seems off.

Inside of Jessi's glasses, there's what looks to be her eyelid, but right above of the right lens is her eye. Was that intentional? I don't mean to be criticizing or anything. It just looks strange to me. 

But other than that, it looks really great. You did a terrific job, and I think it was well worth the wait. 

----------

EDIT: I just now realized that was the bottom of her eye. My apologies for the misunderstanding. The picture is perfect.


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 29, 2014)

OMGFGGFGFGOFMGOFMGOFMG I LOVE IT TYSM!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 29, 2014)

KaptenK said:


> OHMIGOSH IT'S ADORABLE <3 Thank you so much  I just changed my avatar but I might change it again now, huhuh x3 (with your permission, of course)



its all yours hun♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



JessiMuse said:


> I like it  but... Something seems off.
> 
> Inside of Jessi's glasses, there's what looks to be her eyelid, but right above of the right lens is her eye. Was that intentional? I don't mean to be criticizing or anything. It just looks strange to me.
> 
> ...



even though it was a misunderstanding, I still respect you for criticizing my work♥

- - - Post Merge - - -

*MESSAGE TO EVERYONE WHO REQUESTED*

first off I would like to THANK YOU for requesting, and for being patient with me, and of course for your appreciated compliments
and too all the thank yous I got.. well.. they are too many so your welcome haha♥

I have improved only thanks to your requests, and your creative mayors

seriously, *THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART*


----------



## Cudon (Mar 29, 2014)

They would look so cute digitally colored x3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 29, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> They would look so cute digitally colored x3



its too bad I do not have the ability to, if I could I would


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 29, 2014)

you dont need to color em, we have enough talent on this thread!


----------



## jekojiru (Mar 29, 2014)

your art is so cute waaaaaa !!!!!!! i'm new to this forum but it seems like a fun thing to do .. are you still drawing mayors ?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 29, 2014)

jekojiru said:


> your art is so cute waaaaaa !!!!!!! i'm new to this forum but it seems like a fun thing to do .. are you still drawing mayors ?



welcome to the forums!!
yeppep, sure am!♥


----------



## jekojiru (Mar 29, 2014)

she's kind of babyish !!!!!! i hope you like her i'm looking forward to a drawing thank you !!!!!!! ~v~


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Mar 29, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> View attachment 35928



Omg I love it so much ;w; It's so cute ahhh! Thank you so much <3333


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 29, 2014)

Could you draw mine? 



Spoiler: Pictures of my Mayor


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Mar 29, 2014)

this is great!!
 thanks so much cx


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 30, 2014)

yay~~ more request♥
they make me happehhh ;w;


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 30, 2014)

Can you draw mine x
Sorry there's no side picture:3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 30, 2014)

FrozenElsa said:


> View attachment 36225
> Can you draw mine x
> Sorry there's no side picture:3



well its not all that clear tbh
maybe another ref? sorry to bother ya


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 30, 2014)

hey look, I'm considering leaving TBT
tbh I'm not comfortable here anymore
but I will finish up the requests before I do so don't worry


----------



## gooieooie (Mar 30, 2014)

Why? What happened?


----------



## KaptenK (Mar 30, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> hey look, I'm considering leaving TBT
> tbh I'm not comfortable here anymore
> but I will finish up the requests before I do so don't worry



Oh no, that's so sad :'( I'll miss you, you have been so kind to me *sobs*


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 30, 2014)

things are getting too complicated here, and I just cant take it anymore.. look if anyone want to talk to me about it pm, I don't wanna make a fuss about it in public..


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 30, 2014)

Style:Not sure? Show me some samples x
Villagerashmina and Diana
Description:
I'm looking for someone to draw a picture of My Mayor with Pashmina on the left and Diana on the right. 
Brown bow hair wig, brown eyes, brown pinafore dress with white shirt underneath x

I'm scared about taking the card out Lol


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 30, 2014)

FrozenElsa said:


> I'm scared about taking the card out Lol



you don't have to, just take a picture again and make sure its clearer


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 30, 2014)

These any better?


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 30, 2014)

Please could you draw mine? x3




Asdfghjk I can't get a bigger picture


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 30, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Please could you draw mine? x3
> 
> View attachment 36246
> 
> ...



I made yours already 

- - - Post Merge - - -



staticistic1114 said:


> and here we have Yui
> View attachment 34961



you probably didn't see it x)


----------



## LeilaChan (Mar 30, 2014)

Omg, Yui's is adorable<3 Can't wait for mine


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks I love it >w< sorry I looked through the thread beforehand and didn't see it haha ~ guess I missed it.


----------



## JessiMuse (Mar 30, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> hey look, I'm considering leaving TBT
> tbh I'm not comfortable here anymore
> but I will finish up the requests before I do so don't worry



That's a shame. But I respect your decision. it's gonna take me a while to color my picture, but when I'm done with it, do you want me to email it to you or something, so you can see it? If you're still here by the time I finish, I would just PM you, but it's still good to have a plan B, just in case.


----------



## Ami-chan (Mar 31, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> WOOHOO DONE ALL OF THEM!!
> View attachment 35926View attachment 35927View attachment 35928
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



omg!! It's perfect! >w<
thank you so much, you're so great at this!
I cant express how much I love it!! Aahhh ♥︎ ^^
and im sorry you want to leave! o:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 31, 2014)

let us please not talk about the leaving thing..
I got so many PMs that made me realize that my decision is fairly stupid so yeah~

so if you were hoping I'd leave, sorry to disappoint you xD


----------



## Ami-chan (Mar 31, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> let us please not talk about the leaving thing..
> I got so many PMs that made me realize that my decision is fairly stupid so yeah~
> 
> so if you were hoping I'd leave, sorry to disappoint you xD




ah, im glad then~ ^^
waaah! I love it so much though. I can't stop looking at itttt. ♥︎


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ami-chan said:


> ah, im glad then~ ^^
> waaah! I love it so much though. I can't stop looking at itttt. ♥︎



I-is it really that good? .//o//.


----------



## Ami-chan (Mar 31, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I-is it really that good? .//o//.




yes, yes oh my gosh it is! >u<
i'm not even exaggerating, waaah everything is soo perfect.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ami-chan said:


> yes, yes oh my gosh it is! >u<
> i'm not even exaggerating, waaah everything is soo perfect.



ahh you cant be that serious! (*/////∇/////*)


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

alright so I'm done with 2 requests, I'll scan them as soon as I can! >:3


----------



## Liseli (Apr 1, 2014)

Draw me?
>yay from pictures taken from an iPad.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

there we goo~~





- - - Post Merge - - -

why are they rotated??

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG I REACHED 3K!!!
wooooohoooooo~~~~~~~~
(even though my drawings aren't as good as so many people here..)

THANK YOU EVERYONE!!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 1, 2014)

Would it be possible for you to draw two mayors? Like what I want is a picture of my mayor and my boyfriend's mayor looking all cute and coupley and whatnot cx I have to wait for him to get back from school to get a reference though!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Would it be possible for you to draw two mayors? Like what I want is a picture of my mayor and my boyfriend's mayor looking all cute and coupley and whatnot cx I have to wait for him to get back from school to get a reference though!



baby whatever you want, I can draw~~
seriously, if you want all your villagers in the background I'll do it

this is a free request, whatever you want, I do
I know the title says "mayor" but *that was then and this is now*
gosh I nailed that quote..


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 1, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> baby whatever you want, I can draw~~
> seriously, if you want all your villagers in the background I'll do it
> 
> this is a free request, whatever you want, I do
> ...



You're suuuuuuper sweet omg ;w; <333

I know he wears the Link outfit, but I'm pretty sure he also has on glasses. I just gotta see if I can remember which cx


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey, just wondering if it would be ok to make another drawing request? I loved the one you did for me first, I just have to have another xp



Spoiler: Meeee







Would it be possible if she could be with a villager~?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> You're suuuuuuper sweet omg ;w; <333
> 
> I know he wears the Link outfit, but I'm pretty sure he also has on glasses. I just gotta see if I can remember which cx



nahh~~ >///<♥
its ok, take yur time

- - - Post Merge - - -



~Yami~ said:


> Hey, just wondering if it would be ok to make another drawing request? I loved the one you did for me first, I just have to have another xp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anything you want baby~~♥


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 1, 2014)

*cries tears of happiness...AGAIN* Than~you, either Chief or Beau is fine ^-^ Which ever one you want to do <3 <3 <3


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 1, 2014)

Okay okay, so he's wearing the entire Link outfit and he has the bandages on his face c: His eyes look like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So basically this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but with the bandages :3

And here's my mayor reference again! 



Spoiler
















Can you have us like looking at each other with "heart eyes" you know like we're adoring each other? cx and with hearts around us and holding hands? cx That's probably too much to ask for but if you do it, I'll love you forever omg <333 ;w;


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> *cries tears of happiness...AGAIN* Than~you, either Chief or Beau is fine ^-^ Which ever one you want to do <3 <3 <3



maybe both? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



emmatheweirdo said:


> Okay okay, so he's wearing the entire Link outfit and he has the bandages on his face c: His eyes look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah I can almost imagine you two♥
ahaha you almost kissed~~


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 1, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> maybe both?


Omg really~! You dont have to if you dont wont to TT^TT 
I swear to god, ima jump threw your screen and hug you to death <3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> Omg really~! You dont have to if you dont wont to TT^TT
> I swear to god, ima jump threw your screen and hug you to death <3



;//v//; love you♥

- - - Post Merge - - -

hey y'all I'll be back gotta pack my bags I'm travelling on the 5th

- - - Post Merge - - -

back.. its so boorriinnggg, decided I'm not in the mood to


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 1, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> there we goo~~
> 
> View attachment 36779



That's amazing!!! It looks so good! Thank you thank you thank you thank you!!!!

May I use it as my avatar?


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 1, 2014)

Tysm <3 I can't wait! It's a surprise for our 4 month anniversary o:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

averylee97 said:


> That's amazing!!! It looks so good! Thank you thank you thank you thank you!!!!
> 
> May I use it as my avatar?



its all yours♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



emmatheweirdo said:


> Tysm <3 I can't wait! It's a surprise for our 4 month anniversary o:



beat me, we completed 3 years


----------



## Goth (Apr 1, 2014)

can you draw mine


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 1, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> beat me, we completed 3 years



We'll get there one day c:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> We'll get there one day c:



totally!♥


----------



## jekojiru (Apr 1, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> there we goo~~
> 
> View attachment 36778



aaaaaaaaaaaaaah oh my DOG !!!!!!! i love it so much thank you :>>> i'm going to pm you i wanna draw something for you !!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 2, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> totally!♥



I'm so excited to give the drawing to him <3 He's gonna be so happy aw c:
Tysm again ;w;


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 2, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> I'm so excited to give the drawing to him <3 He's gonna be so happy aw c:
> Tysm again ;w;



I'm actually done with it, and all the requests before it
its just I didn't have time to scan them bcuz of the coming ComicCon event and the fact that I'm travelling right after that day
(tbh I actually rushed to get started with yours xDD)


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 2, 2014)

there you go





Spoiler: I'm not sure if I should show this in public






up there is Emma's order


----------



## Cudon (Apr 2, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> Spoiler: I'm not sure if I should show this in public
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHH ITS SO CHEESY, IT BURNS MY EYES T-T No but seriously all that cheese and corn is making me feel sick.. very well drawn though


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 2, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> AHH ITS SO CHEESY, IT BURNS MY EYES T-T No but seriously all that cheese and corn is making me feel sick.. very well drawn though



I tried my best


----------



## Cudon (Apr 2, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I tried my best


Have a cookie c: <3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 2, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Have a cookie c: <3



I don't deserve it ;n;


----------



## Cudon (Apr 2, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I don't deserve it ;n;


Dun be so hard on yourself >:c only im allowed to do that


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 2, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Dun be so hard on yourself >:c only im allowed to do that



I forgot to make a Steam account ;m;


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 3, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> there you go
> View attachment 37143


OMFG THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH I LOVE IT <3 
I love how Chief took my hat and beau is worried and that in blushing, god I just love it so much （＾∇＾）


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 3, 2014)

Aw thanks so much for my drawing<3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Put in my signature:3
Thanks again x


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 3, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> OMFG THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH I LOVE IT <3
> I love how Chief took my hat and beau is worried and that in blushing, god I just love it so much （＾∇＾）



Ahaha yeah I just thought it might look cute x3

- - - Post Merge - - -



FrozenElsa said:


> Aw thanks so much for my drawing<3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It was fun drawing the villagers really♡
Owh I don't deserve to have my drawing in your siggy ;///;


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 3, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> there you go
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I'm not sure if I should show this in public
> ...



OMG ;w; That is sooooo freaking perfect <33333 You're magic, I swear! Tysm I loveeeeeee it <3333333333


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 3, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> OMG ;w; That is sooooo freaking perfect <33333 You're magic, I swear! Tysm I loveeeeeee it <3333333333



Be not magic.. be crappy art haha
But I'm so glad you liked it♡


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 3, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> Be not magic.. be crappy art haha
> But I'm so glad you liked it♡



Nooooo, it's freaking adorable omg <33333


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 3, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> Ahaha yeah I just thought it might look cute x3



And i guess it turned out cute <3 <3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 3, 2014)

Stahp the compliments akdhfiksfjsks >//////////////////<♡♡♡


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 3, 2014)

Hehehe, never~!!!! We all shall complement for as long as you are on the forums for~!!!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 3, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> Hehehe, never~!!!! We all shall complement for as long as you are on the forums for~!!!



Shi shi shi.. then I might as well as leave >:3
Nahh kidding but seriously y'all are over - exaggerating. . my art isn't as half as good as anyone on the forums


----------



## dew (Apr 3, 2014)

You have very cute art ;; I would request one although all I have is a drawn reference.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 3, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> Shi shi shi.. then I might as well as leave >:3
> Nahh kidding but seriously y'all are over - exaggerating. . my art isn't as half as good as anyone on the forums


You deserve a good spanking for being so hateful on your art uwu


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 3, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> You deserve a good spanking for being so hateful on your art uwu



you're last to talk baby you don't even like my style xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



dew said:


> You have very cute art ;; I would request one although all I have is a drawn reference.



and..? that will do actually x)


----------



## Cudon (Apr 3, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> you're last to talk baby you don't even like my style xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Dammit I do like your art :c...


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 3, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Dammit I do like your art :c...



no one is allowed to like my art to begin with x3


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 3, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> Shi shi shi.. then I might as well as leave >:3
> Nahh kidding but seriously y'all are over - exaggerating. . my art isn't as half as good as anyone on the forums



Dont you dare start thinking like that~!!! Every one here thanks it excellent, thats why we all come here <3
But it dosnt matter if you think others are better, we love you more ♡


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> Dont you dare start thinking like that~!!! Every one here thanks it excellent, thats why we all come here <3
> But it dosnt matter if you think others are better, we love you more ♡



;/////////; I dunno what to say!


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 4, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> Dont you dare start thinking like that~!!! Every one here thanks it excellent, thats why we all come here <3
> But it dosnt matter if you think others are better, we love you more ♡



^ :>


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

*ANNOUNCEMENT*

hey everyone, I umm.. I'm actually travelling tomorrow so I wont be back for almost a week, 11th of April to be precise.
I'm not sure if I'll be able to stay in touch but what I'm sure of is that I wont be able to post any drawing until then

but.. requests will STAY OPEN

so do not worry, I will continue when I am back♥
owh yeah and one more thing, I actually am able to draw villages, more mayors, whatever you want, so stop asking xD
there is no restriction to the requests, request a whatever you want in the quantity that you want♥

Thank you everyone for supporting me, you will be missed~


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 4, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> ;/////////; I dunno what to say!



All you need to do is smile and stay as a awesome person <3 <3

Oh and have a good trip~!!! On monday I am catching a plane to Ireland~


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi again <3 So I'd like to ask for another request if that's okay c:

My mayor hugging Marshal in that Adventure Time style you did the other day? o: That would be fan-freaking-tastic <33333 ily okay ;w;
References are in my siggy, under the art spoiler c:

P.S. My boyfriend LOVED your drawing hehe <3 He got me a Vaporeon plushie in return cx
OH also, I was bored yesterday and decided to color in your drawing on the computer :3 Some parts of the drawing didn't show up when I uploaded it so some parts I kinda had to improvise on cx I just wanted to see what it'd look like in color o:




ALL CREDIT GOES TO YOU BUT YEAH <3333


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

your boyfriend owes me an emolga plushie ._. jkjk xDD
yeah sure, but I'm not sure if I'll have time now, I'm too busy atm
but I will queue you up, still taking requests!♥

dayyuuumm it looks so amazing in color!! .O.


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 4, 2014)

hey sweetie <3 if your still taking requests can you please do my mayor? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

ooooo please can you draw a little Static with me? <333


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

sure thing!


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Zander (Apr 4, 2014)

Can I get mine done?


Male body type





















As for the hair, can you make it long and brown?  Like my real hair?
https://scontent-b-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/t1.0-9/1395849_10152063584918185_1335485046_n.jpg


----------



## Cudon (Apr 4, 2014)

Zander said:


> Can I get mine done?
> 
> 
> Male body type
> ...


I approve of the gas mask uwu


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

Zander said:


> As for the hair, can you make it long and brown?  Like my real hair?
> https://scontent-b-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/t1.0-9/1395849_10152063584918185_1335485046_n.jpg



of course!!


----------



## xstarryeyesx (Apr 4, 2014)

you can draw my mayor


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

Will soon<3


----------



## JessiMuse (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm about halfway done coloring the picture you drew me. It's taking me quite a while because I have school and such, and I never get enough time to do it all in one sitting. (also, my computer screams at me when it heats up after being on for too long) I thought you would like to see the progress. I couldn't attach the file in a private message, unfortunately.



Spoiler



 
I added shoulders, because I don't know how to color those "fade past chest" type portraits, yet. I'll try and figure it out some other time. I also made the eye a little bigger, because even though she was looking straight up, it was a little small to fit the eyelid size. Other than that, I tried my best to stay as original to your drawing, as possible, so I hope you don't mind those two changes.



If it looks kinda bad, I'm sorry. I'm not good at coloring or shading eyes... Or hair (even though I haven't done that yet), or clothes, or hats... And the glasses look a little wobbly, because I erased their outlines, only leaving the color inside. I'm gonna try and fix that up, though. I'm also gonna work on the hair next, as well as the shading for the neck, hand, and maybe see what I can do about the trench coat, seeing if I can somehow complete the collar, or something. Should be done in a few days or so.


----------



## Zander (Apr 6, 2014)

*lurk


----------



## Drchemi (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello! staticistic1114 I still have Static if you want him. o.o


----------



## Sloom (Apr 7, 2014)

Um, well

I have a ref sheet now, here you go


Spoiler: Ref







I like art


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 11, 2014)

OK I'M BACK!
not so sure if that's good news..

I'm back from Turkey, and considering I got a lot of people telling to post some photos, I will x) but prolly tomorrow~~
anyways, I'll be doing the requests starting tomorrow as well! so wait no more x3

- - - Post Merge - - -



JessiMuse said:


> I'm about halfway done coloring the picture you drew me. It's taking me quite a while because I have school and such, and I never get enough time to do it all in one sitting. (also, my computer screams at me when it heats up after being on for too long) I thought you would like to see the progress. I couldn't attach the file in a private message, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that.. looks.. AMAZINGGGGUWEFHWOFFWEIFEJPWFE O//D//O♥♥


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 11, 2014)

Ooooh, I colored the other one you did for me too o:







<333


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 11, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Ooooh, I colored the other one you did for me too o:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you guys make my art look so good T.T


----------



## Cudon (Apr 11, 2014)

Welcome back c:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 11, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Welcome back c:



tashaku- I mean thank you♥


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 11, 2014)

welcome back~ 
if you'd like to draw nemu he's in my siggy ^^

i have screenshots but they are horrid quality D;


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 11, 2014)

horrid is good♥
and thank you!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 11, 2014)

Whaaaaaaaaat? Nooo, you make your art look good <333


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 11, 2014)

shush!! >:U
I said no one is allowed to like my art!


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 11, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> shush!! >:U
> I said no one is allowed to like my art!



But it's amazing! ^^


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 11, 2014)

staahhpp!!! >//////////////////<


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 11, 2014)

Staticccccccccccccc
ψ(｀∇?)ψ i have come.



MWUHAHAHAHHAHAAHA


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 11, 2014)

NOOOOO
NINJA SANTA STRIKES AGAIN!!! D:>


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 11, 2014)

Heh heh heh...


You called?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 11, 2014)

TTATT


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 11, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> shush!! >:U
> I said no one is allowed to like my art!



Oops, too late~


----------



## Big Forum User (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 12, 2014)

no screenshot of your mayor?


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 12, 2014)

Can you draw my mayor and Pashmina please x

Thanks:3


----------



## Big Forum User (Apr 12, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> no screenshot of your mayor?



can't. My 3DS has internet problems where I am, but I'll provide a screenshot ASAP


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 12, 2014)

Big Forum User said:


> can't. My 3DS has internet problems where I am, but I'll provide a screenshot ASAP



you can just take a pic using your phone or something, doesn't have to be high quality lol


----------



## Big Forum User (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't have a phone.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 14, 2014)

Ah, glad to see your thread took off.  I don't know why you'd want advice from me, haha, you're quite talented. I think your art is fantastic. It was nice to go through this and look at all the pretty art <3


----------



## Prisma (Apr 14, 2014)

Can i request sumfin? ^-^



Spoiler


----------



## mayormars (Apr 14, 2014)

Can you draw my mayor? Your art is adorable ;v;


Spoiler


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 14, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Ah, glad to see your thread took off.  I don't know why you'd want advice from me, haha, you're quite talented. I think your art is fantastic. It was nice to go through this and look at all the pretty art <3



ikr?? it went better than expected!! but I still need your help so I could start digital art soon♥

and thank you all for your supportive compliments TTOTT I just feel so flattered~ >////<

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm currently working at 4 at the same time lol
owh and my sketchbook is out of pages! I never thought this day would come!!
so I'll be drawing on the left side, which I don't normally do, bcuz I think it would be some time before I get a new one


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 14, 2014)

OMG I GOT MY SCANNER TO WORKK YESS


----------



## Kildor (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi! I saw your post in my thread, and I thought your art is amazing! 
So My reference is here(Sorry if it is not clear enough)

Is it possible for you to do a headshot only, with you taking the picture in an upright position? So I can make it as my avatar ^-^
Thank you!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 14, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Hi! I saw your post in my thread, and I thought your art is amazing!
> So My reference is here(Sorry if it is not clear enough)
> 
> Is it possible for you to do a headshot only, with you taking the picture in an upright position? So I can make it as my avatar ^-^
> Thank you!



I scan if that's ok
owh and can I have a daytime screenshot?


----------



## Kildor (Apr 14, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I scan if that's ok
> owh and can I have a daytime screenshot?



Sure. I'll post one In a second.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 14, 2014)

Can't wait for my request~ c: <33

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and glad to see you're back safely <3333


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 14, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Can't wait for my request~ c: <33
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and glad to see you're back safely <3333



thanks baby, I'm working on yours♥


----------



## Cudon (Apr 14, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Hi! I saw your post in my thread, and I thought your art is amazing!
> So My reference is here(Sorry if it is not clear enough)
> 
> Is it possible for you to do a headshot only, with you taking the picture in an upright position? So I can make it as my avatar ^-^
> Thank you!


Damn your mayor is adorable x3 But yeah it's hard to see the details in that picture uwu


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't have time to scan (I will soon) but here's a preview


----------



## Kildor (Apr 14, 2014)

I hope this one is clear enough.
Thanks Dinomates c:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 14, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I hope this one is clear enough.
> Thanks Dinomates c:



yep! thankss


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 14, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> thanks baby, I'm working on yours♥



Yay yay <33 ily ;w;


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 14, 2014)

OWH EM GEE +4K VIEWS!!
man this thread is getting too many views ;v;

THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!


----------



## Alice (Apr 14, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I took it using the laptop's cam, so it doesn't look all that good in photo quality >//< (not that my drawing is good anyways)
> 
> View attachment 30681



Stop self-deprecating, or I will find you, and I will make you appreciate your own art. 

I wish I could draw half as nice as you.


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

thanks but I forgot what page I posted a request and I forgot I posted a request


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 14, 2014)

Sway said:


> Stop self-deprecating, or I will find you, and I will make you appreciate your own art.
> 
> I wish I could draw half as nice as you.



I am not, I'm just being honest with myself >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -



GaMERCaT said:


> thanks but I forgot what page I posted a request and I forgot I posted a request



well I was away (I travelled) so it was long before I got back
very sorry for the delay


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

no worries I'm just forget full sometimes xD


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 14, 2014)

yeah I suck at gas masks


----------



## Cudon (Apr 14, 2014)

Draw me Tabby uwu <3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 14, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Draw me Tabby uwu <3





Spoiler: tries to be funny and posts a Tabby cat











you want another drawing? c:


----------



## Cudon (Apr 14, 2014)

THAT DRAWING IS PERF OMGDGFGH. No but seriously yeah uwu I'd love to see you draw Tabby, or Rooney for that matter, so looking forward to getting him into my town


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 14, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> THAT DRAWING IS PERF OMGDGFGH. No but seriously yeah uwu I'd love to see you draw Tabby, or Rooney for that matter, so looking forward to getting him into my town



how about I draw them both together?

- - - Post Merge - - -

(and my drawings are nothing close to perfect just sayin xDDD)


----------



## Cudon (Apr 14, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> how about I draw them both together?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (and my drawings are nothing close to perfect just sayin xDDD)


Ooo~ That would be extremely rad uwu Thank you <3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 14, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Ooo~ That would be extremely rad uwu Thank you <3



yerpp~~
I'll just queue you up x3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 14, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> ikr?? it went better than expected!! but I still need your help so I could start digital art soon♥
> 
> and thank you all for your supportive compliments TTOTT I just feel so flattered~ >////<
> 
> ...



Haha, not much I can do. Watching someone doodle on SAI won't teach you to draw digitally. xP I'm not streaming anymore anyway.

Anyway, keep up the great work


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 14, 2014)

I want to learn your skills, what you do! but yeah I already figured you don't stream anymore :b

just having you watch over me, I feel very proud of myself (tears are literally forming)


----------



## Cudon (Apr 14, 2014)

Aww c: Sensei - student relationship in it's natural habitat


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 14, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I want to learn your skills, what you do! but yeah I already figured you don't stream anymore :b
> 
> just having you watch over me, I feel very proud of myself (tears are literally forming)



Well, regularly, I meant*

You should be proud, your work is fantastic. uvu You'll only improve.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 14, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Well, regularly, I meant*
> 
> You should be proud, your work is fantastic. uvu You'll only improve.



can I have a hug? ;///;♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> Aww c: Sensei - student relationship in it's natural habitat



I love you xDDD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 14, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Aww c: Sensei - student relationship in it's natural habitat



PBBBT H AHAHHA i am nobody's sensei let me tell you lmfaoooooooooooooo



staticistic1114 said:


> can I have a hug? ;///;♥
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I love you xDDD



Course. uvu -hugs- <3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 15, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> PBBBT H AHAHHA i am nobody's sensei let me tell you lmfaoooooooooooooo
> 
> Course. uvu -hugs- <3



don't listen to her, she is my eternal sensei♥

yay ;v;♥ *hugs back*


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 15, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> View attachment 39971




omgeeee I loveeeee ittttt!!!! its perfect!! thank you so much!! <33333


----------



## Mao (Apr 15, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> SPECIAL POST
> 
> for the first time ever, I completed half a dozen in one night!! (I had things to do actually.. so I had to get them done, there is no way I am closing this!! >:3)
> 
> ...



This is wayyyyy too late but I just remembered I requested for you. Thank you so much <3 Yessss another piece of amazing art to add to my collection. Thank you so much :3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> This is wayyyyy too late but I just remembered I requested for you. Thank you so much <3 Yessss another piece of amazing art to add to my collection. Thank you so much :3



OMEG KUNATAAAA♥
I LOVE YOUR SIGGY!!!!!!!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 15, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> View attachment 39970



Holy sahkfdlgjv;'bf;d It's soooo perfect omg ;w; Is that Marshal from Adventure Time? cx I love him too~ (I was talking about Marshal the squirrel~ But I still love it <33


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 15, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Holy sahkfdlgjv;'bf;d It's soooo perfect omg ;w; Is that Marshal from Adventure Time? cx I love him too~ (I was talking about Marshal the squirrel~ But I still love it <33



owh.. OWHHH!
well I'll remake it then♥


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 15, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> owh.. OWHHH!
> well I'll remake it then♥



You're sweet c: Ty I love your art though so anything you draw is my favorite bby <33


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 16, 2014)

in memory of ginger ;n;♥



the crazy ninja-santa girl lol


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh if you're still doing these~


Spoiler: My Mayor



 


Thank you c:


----------



## Kildor (Apr 16, 2014)

I lost track of the pages *sheepishness face*
Is my request done yet? 
If the details are quite hard to see on my shirt, I could post a the QR clothing if you'd like c:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 16, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I lost track of the pages *sheepishness face*
> Is my request done yet?
> If the details are quite hard to see on my shirt, I could post a the QR clothing if you'd like c:



4 request are ahead of you x.x
very sorry but I will try to finish as quick as possible!
and yeah I would like the QR!!


----------



## Kildor (Apr 16, 2014)

Here are the Pictures!

Hope these are alright!


----------



## Cudon (Apr 16, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Here are the Pictures!
> 
> Hope these are alright!


Is that shirt a reference from something? uwu Wouldn't be surprised if it was


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 17, 2014)

I hope everyone is receiving their requests... o:


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 17, 2014)

hi ok so are u still doing these? if so, can I request my mayor? :>

ref: http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/096/0/6/mayorref_by_debinoresu-d7dce3l.png


----------



## Ami-chan (Apr 18, 2014)

you're so amazing ♥︎ >u<
I look at the drawing you made me every day, omg you're so talented! >u<


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 19, 2014)

Ami-chan said:


> you're so amazing ♥︎ >u<
> I look at the drawing you made me every day, omg you're so talented! >u<



omggg ;/////; I actually prefer your art over mine♥

- - - Post Merge - - -


I am going to bad those "kawaii glasses" and the gas masks xDDD man I suck at drawing them



sorry I'm posting a little at a time, I got back to school a week ago but I promise I will do them all♥


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 19, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> in memory of ginger ;n;♥
> View attachment 40320
> View attachment 40321
> the crazy ninja-santa girl lol
> View attachment 40322


*ENGAGE NINJA SANTA MODEEEEE*
But GAHHHH I LOVE IT SO MUCH
SHES SO FABULOUSSWDUBCEKUFHCAEIUFBVUWEYGFVWUKERV
I DONT EVEN CARE IF YOU CALLED ME CRAZZYYYYYY ☆*:.｡. o(≧▽≦)o .｡.:*☆
♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 19, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> *ENGAGE NINJA SANTA MODEEEEE*
> But GAHHHH I LOVE IT SO MUCH
> SHES SO FABULOUSSWDUBCEKUFHCAEIUFBVUWEYGFVWUKERV
> I DONT EVEN CARE IF YOU CALLED ME CRAZZYYYYYY ☆*:.｡. o(≧▽≦)o .｡.:*☆
> ♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡



but you're good crazy c:♥
ahh I'm just glad you liked itt >//////<


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 20, 2014)

AH MY GAWD I FELL ASLEEP THE WHOLE DAY TOT
I'm very sorry, I am becoming so clumsyyy >.<


----------



## Sloom (Apr 20, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> in memory of ginger ;n;♥
> View attachment 40320
> View attachment 40321
> the crazy ninja-santa girl lol
> View attachment 40322



Oi, thanks

<3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 21, 2014)

5K+ VIEWS!!!!
omgomgomg
once again, I want to thank you all for your continuous support♥
without you this thread would be nothing :3

I finished 3 more drawings, I'll just scan em in a while and upload them!


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 21, 2014)

I have come! So would you be able to draw me and one of my villagers having a pillow fight? preferably Alice but I know koalas are so super hard to draw so I don't mind  with my mayors hair down, and them in pyjamas/nightdress? >.< heres the ref again  http://i.imgur.com/JLqYTE1.png


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 21, 2014)

here are the requests c:


----------



## SaulTheKillerXD (Apr 21, 2014)

Can you draw my character? Draw my right hand giving a peace sign and I am giving a  type of smile
I am wearing 
-Flamenco hat
-thick glasses
-sweater vest
-black formal pants
-black loafers


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks very much<3


----------



## Ami-chan (Apr 21, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> omggg ;/////; I actually prefer your art over mine♥



what?!? whaaaa Dx
if you're serious then i feel so touched >////<
but yours is a lot better ^^ ♥︎♥︎ 
and its so nice that you do it for free!!


----------



## Peekabear (Apr 21, 2014)

omg are you still drawing? I would do anything ;3


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 21, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> in memory of ginger ;n;♥
> View attachment 40320
> View attachment 40321
> the crazy ninja-santa girl lol
> View attachment 40322



OMG. I DIDNT SEE THIS.
HE IS ADORABLE


----------



## JessiMuse (Apr 21, 2014)

After not seeing this thread for a while, I've looked through the rest of your artwork, and see that you are improving with every picture, and you're art is looking even more fantastic.  Be proud of yourself, because you have great talent, and it's only gonna get a lot better, if you keep at it. I know how it feels, though. One can never be truly satisfied with their own work, if they strive to improve. That is how I feel about my coloring, as well as my drawing, story writing, and music.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 22, 2014)

Ami-chan said:


> what?!? whaaaa Dx
> if you're serious then i feel so touched >////<
> but yours is a lot better ^^ ♥︎♥︎
> and its so nice that you do it for free!!


ofc I'm serious!!♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peekabear said:


> omg are you still drawing? I would do anything ;3



lol definitely am!

- - - Post Merge - - -



JessiMuse said:


> After not seeing this thread for a while, I've looked through the rest of your artwork, and see that you are improving with every picture, and you're art is looking even more fantastic.  Be proud of yourself, because you have great talent, and it's only gonna get a lot better, if you keep at it. I know how it feels, though. One can never be truly satisfied with their own work, if they strive to improve. That is how I feel about my coloring, as well as my drawing, story writing, and music.


ah you noticed♥ I have too! my art is changing!! I think that was the whole point of this thread x)


----------



## Noel (Apr 22, 2014)

Huu your art is lovely :> I'd like one of my mayor please (Noel)
here


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 22, 2014)

Noel said:


> Huu your art is lovely :> I'd like one of my mayor please (Noel)
> here



can I do both? c:


----------



## Noel (Apr 22, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> can I do both? c:



Yes! Both would be great :9
Thank you /bows/


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 22, 2014)

Noel said:


> Yes! Both would be great :9
> Thank you /bows/



（?o?；）ah!
please, too much respect
you really didn't have to >.<


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 23, 2014)

here you go~~



I made two more but I didn't have time to scan them


----------



## Cudon (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh my oh my mymy my that is so swag <33 Looks awesome uwu


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 23, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Oh my oh my mymy my that is so swag <33 Looks awesome uwu



I'm going to make yours a special request considering they're all villagers uwu♥
will be streaming it later I have to go, will be back in a few


----------



## Kildor (Apr 23, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> here you go~~
> View attachment 41934
> 
> I made two more but I didn't have time to scan them



Omg Sweg Yolo69 wit booty ♥♥♥♥♥♥

I officialy love you. Time to make this my wallpaper :3 
Do I have permission to digitally color it if possible? :00000
I also want to see Dinom8s livestream pls


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 23, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Omg Sweg Yolo69 wit booty ♥♥♥♥♥♥
> 
> I officialy love you. Time to make this my wallpaper :3
> Do I have permission to digitally color it if possible? :00000
> I also want to see Dinom8s livestream pls



yusss its all yurs babeess♥♥
and I'll have the link up in my stream thread c:
but not now later today as I hope


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 23, 2014)

moooreee!


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 23, 2014)

hi, just curious, did you ever do my request? I dont want to be pushy ofc but im just curious bc Im p sure I posted on here a while ago


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 23, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> hi, just curious, did you ever do my request? I dont want to be pushy ofc but im just curious bc Im p sure I posted on here a while ago



you're actually next :b


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you so much!! <3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 24, 2014)

would be sweet if you could tip with TBT bells ;w;♥


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 25, 2014)

y'all are getting yur requests?


----------



## miko (Apr 25, 2014)

Would you mind trying mine?  
http://m.imgur.com/imaWCY5
Thank you!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 26, 2014)

I love you, you know that? Okay <3
I'm holding him upside down I'm dying omg cx I love it!

Whenever you're not packed with requests, I have another if that's okay~ I just loooove your art ;w; <333


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 26, 2014)

I would like another drawing, if you're not too busy. 



Spoiler: The Previous Drawing








If you could do me and Erik, that'd be awesome! I could (attempt to) pay you! I know it would be well worth it!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 26, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> I love you, you know that? Okay <3
> I'm holding him upside down I'm dying omg cx I love it!
> 
> Whenever you're not packed with requests, I have another if that's okay~ I just loooove your art ;w; <333



I can draw as much as you want♥ do not worry of me~~

- - - Post Merge - - -



averylee97 said:


> I would like another drawing, if you're not too busy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah nono you do not have to pay me! but, I would appreciate a nice TBT bells tip♥


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 26, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> ah nono you do not have to pay me! but, I would appreciate a nice TBT bells tip♥



Of course! Thank you very much!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 27, 2014)

Could you draw my side character and my mayor together? Just a couple of bffs having fun~ 

ilysm bby ;w; <3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm done with 2 requests, I'll have them up as soon as I can!

- - - Post Merge - - -



emmatheweirdo said:


> Could you draw my side character and my mayor together? Just a couple of bffs having fun~
> 
> ilysm bby ;w; <3



sure no problem-o~


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 28, 2014)

here they are~~


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 28, 2014)

REEEEM! 
Do you know what would be awesome, and total mathematical?  *drum roll*
If you drew our characters as adventure time characters adventuring, finding treasures, or fighting monsters etc.
That would be amazing!


----------



## Zander (Apr 29, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> View attachment 39973
> 
> yeah I suck at gas masks



Like hell you do!

Looks great


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 29, 2014)

ForgottenT said:


> REEEEM!
> Do you know what would be awesome, and total mathematical?  *drum roll*
> If you drew our characters as adventure time characters adventuring, finding treasures, or fighting monsters etc.
> That would be amazing!



you have opened my mind to a new world.. ♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zander said:


> Like hell you do!
> 
> Looks great



I tried my best TwT♥


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 29, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> you have opened my mind to a new world.. ♥



An amazing new world! c:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 30, 2014)

ForgottenT said:


> An amazing new world! c:



;w;♥


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 30, 2014)

you know, I have come to realization that I made over 50 requests..
I'm taking a short break


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 30, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> here they are~~
> 
> View attachment 43069
> View attachment 43070




oh my gosh I seem to only have just seen this :O its perfect omg thank youuuuuu!!! <3333


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 30, 2014)

MayorMae said:


> oh my gosh I seem to only have just seen this :O its perfect omg thank youuuuuu!!! <3333



it was fun drawing Alice♥


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 30, 2014)

wah how d'you do the little heart thingy? uwu


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 1, 2014)

MayorMae said:


> wah how d'you do the little heart thingy? uwu



what heart thingy? o:
owh this?♥
alt+3


----------



## Drchemi (May 2, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> SPECIAL POST
> 
> for the first time ever, I completed half a dozen in one night!! (I had things to do actually.. so I had to get them done, there is no way I am closing this!! >:3)
> 
> ...


So adorable! Bahahahaha! I love your art work ^///^ Can I haz your talent? D:


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 2, 2014)

Drchemi said:


> So adorable! Bahahahaha! I love your art work ^///^ Can I haz your talent? D:



*throws so-called talent at you* please D:
its caused so much issues throughout my life


----------



## Drchemi (May 2, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> *throws so-called talent at you* please D:
> its caused so much issues throughout my life


*Gasp* 'So called talent'?!?!?!?! You listen here! You have loads of talent! Your like the talent wizard! D:<


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 3, 2014)

Drchemi said:


> *Gasp* 'So called talent'?!?!?!?! You listen here! You have loads of talent! Your like the talent wizard! D:<



no ma'am, you must be in the wrong thread then :x

- - - Post Merge - - -

done with 4 drawings! will post them as soon as I can~


----------



## emmatheweirdo (May 3, 2014)

You have talent overflowing that head of yours darling <3 Promise! ilysm okay


----------



## Syndra (May 3, 2014)

wowowow are you still doing these? your art is really good! * u *


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 3, 2014)

p i p e r said:


> wowowow are you still doing these? your art is really good! * u *



yes ofc! my shop is never closed!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

here they are~~


----------



## Syndra (May 3, 2014)

yay ; 7 ;
can you draw my mayor? u w u


Spoiler: refs









^can you draw her in the outfit on the right side? (Red hoodie, sailor skirt, etc.)?^








Thank you so much and keep up the good work!! u v u


----------



## Qwerty111 (May 3, 2014)

Uhm, Can you draw my mayor please?


Spoiler: ref


----------



## averylee97 (May 3, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> View attachment 43851



Oh my goodness! This is amazing!!!


----------



## miko (May 3, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> here they are~~



She's so cute! Thank you!


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 4, 2014)

averylee97 said:


> Oh my goodness! This is amazing!!!



I had fun drawing Erik♥


----------



## emmatheweirdo (May 4, 2014)

Can't wait for mine <3


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 4, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Can't wait for mine <3



its next x3


----------



## emmatheweirdo (May 4, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## jamie! (May 4, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> well.. I can't say I'm all that good but, I really want to try and draw someone's mayor
> I'll do this for fun really, I'm just gonna post sketches~
> 
> if you want me to draw your mayor please provide 2 screenshots, one in the front and one on the side
> ...



*OMERGERD!!!* You are an epic drawer!!!!!!! Keep up the good work! <(⌒∇⌒<)


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 4, 2014)

James_ said:


> *OMERGERD!!!* You are an epic drawer!!!!!!! Keep up the good work! <(⌒∇⌒<)



owh dear, thank you (｡・//ε//・｡)


----------



## Hayze (May 4, 2014)

These are so good! I'd love if you could draw my mayor with O'Hare :3


Spoiler




Sorry I don't have the QR, I understand if you are unable to do it ;^;


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 4, 2014)

Hazel_Nut said:


> These are so good! I'd love if you could draw my mayor with O'Hare :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I can do it c:


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 5, 2014)

so many people didn't receive their requests..
I'm just too lazy to ping them all ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG I HIT 6K+!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*blows kisses*
THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR YOUR APPRECIATED SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!♥♥♥


----------



## emmatheweirdo (May 7, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> so many people didn't receive their requests..
> I'm just too lazy to ping them all ;w;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...




Ily bby <3


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (May 7, 2014)

If you're still taking requests, could you draw my mayor :3 <3

Mayor Ali Love


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 7, 2014)

ArtemisTheWarlock said:


> If you're still taking requests, could you draw my mayor :3 <3
> 
> Mayor Ali Love



I shall never stop taking requests!
I'm just lazy nowadays lawl, but I'll work on em!♥


----------



## UltraSonic737 (May 7, 2014)

Heya, I was doing a Google Image search for new QR Code clothing designs and came across your thread here. Do you think it's possible I could get a picture of my mayor too, please? :0 *is very very very very patient*


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 7, 2014)

UltraSonic737 said:


> Heya, I was doing a Google Image search for new QR Code clothing designs and came across your thread here. Do you think it's possible I could get a picture of my mayor too, please? :0 *is very very very very patient*



omg yes♥ .////.


----------



## UltraSonic737 (May 7, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> omg yes♥ .////.



Omg thank you so much!
I'll post a few references in a little while. :] -is on his 3DS right now- You're the best!


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 7, 2014)

UltraSonic737 said:


> Omg thank you so much!
> I'll post a few references in a little while. :] -is on his 3DS right now- You're the best!



no baby you are >///////<♥


----------



## UltraSonic737 (May 7, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> no baby you are >///////<♥



Pfft no. 

Well here's the reference! http://www.imagebam.com/image/4c184c325358863

If you can't see that one here is the smaller version: http://oi59.tinypic.com/wiptg9.jpg

The first two on the top are his main getup inspired by clothes worn by my hedgehog fan character Reign. Included a couple of shots of him from the side, back, and up close. Some with his hat and shades, some with just his shades on, and some with no hat or shades on. Further down the page are just some random drawings I did of him myself and a few alternate outfits.

If you do draw him with the DJ Hat though, could you maybe draw in the hair bangs in front too like I drew on him? I just think he looks better that way when wearing the hat. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## fun123Joker (May 7, 2014)

may you draw my mayor
here is a ref:


----------



## emmatheweirdo (May 8, 2014)

Did you ever finish mine, bby? c:


----------



## Hot (May 8, 2014)

I hope I don't have to call you baby to request.
If I don't, then I'll definitely be requesting one when I have time - your art's cute.


----------



## Elov (May 8, 2014)

Would you be willing to do two oc's? ;x I know the thread is "may I draw your mayor" xD So I'd totally understand if you won't because it goes against the whole concept. x) But here's some ref's if you're willing too.. Thank you c:



Spoiler




















Unfinished Ref I'm drawing..


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 9, 2014)

Elov said:


> Would you be willing to do two oc's? ;x I know the thread is "may I draw your mayor" xD So I'd totally understand if you won't because it goes against the whole concept. x) But here's some ref's if you're willing too.. Thank you c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



baby.. I will draw whatever you wish..

- - - Post Merge - - -



emmatheweirdo said:


> Did you ever finish mine, bby? c:



no.. its not bcuz I'm lazy pssshhh..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cold said:


> I hope I don't have to call you baby to request.
> If I don't, then I'll definitely be requesting one when I have time - your art's cute.



I love you


----------



## FancyThat (May 9, 2014)

Aww your art is so pretty , if you have room on your list (and time) could you possibly draw my mayor? Ref here [X] thanks for considering .


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 20, 2014)

sorry for being so terribly late!!
here's a few for now


----------



## Syndra (May 20, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> sorry for being so terribly late!!
> here's a few for now
> View attachment 46675
> View attachment 46676


ahh those are lovely <3 thank you so much and keep up the great work!!


----------



## pengutango (May 20, 2014)

Hey, I asked a while ago if I could get a 2nd pic of my mayor with a different outfit. You said it was fine, though I'd be in the queue, something like that, but I don't think you ever did that outfit and that was a while ago. I'll double check shortly, and edit this post.

*Edit: *Okay, so I found the post where I posted that request: *[here]*

And I couldn't find a post where you drew it, so either you didn't do it or you did, but forgot to scan it or take a pic of it.  I was never in a rush for it, though it's been like 2 months... ^^;


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 21, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Hey, I asked a while ago if I could get a 2nd pic of my mayor with a different outfit. You said it was fine, though I'd be in the queue, something like that, but I don't think you ever did that outfit and that was a while ago. I'll double check shortly, and edit this post.
> 
> *Edit: *Okay, so I found the post where I posted that request: *[here]*
> 
> And I couldn't find a post where you drew it, so either you didn't do it or you did, but forgot to scan it or take a pic of it.  I was never in a rush for it, though it's been like 2 months... ^^;



I finished it and posted it..?
wait I'll quote it

- - - Post Merge - - -

here it is, post #149



staticistic1114 said:


> more drawings!
> Hanami
> View attachment 35447
> aand Adrianna~~ (she's such a beauty♥)
> ...


----------



## CuriCurry (May 21, 2014)

Wow, is this still going on? My mayor isn't the way I want them yet but I'll send screenshots as soon as she is, I would just like to be  added to the list if that's ok?


----------



## pengutango (May 21, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I finished it and posted it..?
> wait I'll quote it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Ah, okay. Hm, wonder how I couldn't find it. XD I tried to search a few times too to be sure. Oh well. Thanks for quoting it and lovely work as always. :3


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 21, 2014)

CuriCurry said:


> Wow, is this still going on? My mayor isn't the way I want them yet but I'll send screenshots as soon as she is, I would just like to be  added to the list if that's ok?



yep, I don't close c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> Ah, okay. Hm, wonder how I couldn't find it. XD I tried to search a few times too to be sure. Oh well. Thanks for quoting it and lovely work as always. :3



dats ok, I'm just glad I was of use xD
and thank you so much!!


----------



## ethre (May 23, 2014)

Could you please draw mine if you didn't already..?  
 

Thank you!


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 24, 2014)

sylveonsbow said:


> Could you please draw mine if you didn't already..?  View attachment 47148
> 
> Thank you!



didn't already?


----------



## JellofishXD (May 24, 2014)

YAY!!! ill put a request once I have aa mayor ref lol


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 24, 2014)

Hey since i know how to upload i will post my ref soon yus 'u'!!


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 24, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> Hey since i know how to upload i will post my ref soon yus 'u'!!



yusyusyus♥


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 24, 2014)

Spoiler:  mayor













Spoiler:  outfit



  



My shoes are ballet slippers
and my hair is in the headband thing ouo"


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 5, 2014)

sorry need to bump this
in a week's time I'll get back to drawing


----------



## Cyan507 (Jun 5, 2014)

can do mien?  wearing desert camo, basketball shoes, hero's cap, jesker's mask and qr code jacket


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 6, 2014)

yeah sure~~


----------



## GameBoyFreak520 (Sep 26, 2014)

hey! its been a while... but can you please do my art? sorry to be impatient or anything, im just quite anxious


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 26, 2014)

GameBoyFreak520 said:


> hey! its been a while... but can you please do my art? sorry to be impatient or anything, im just quite anxious



did you pay her? if not, she doesnt really owe you anything. and its not really good to necro threads like this :x


----------



## Nanobyte (Sep 26, 2014)

Can you do mine?


----------

